# 豆腐渣工程



## viajero_canjeado

Hello and good day! I heard this sentence and I'm not quite sure what the 豆腐渣 part is getting at: 我們不能最後做成一個豆腐渣工程。
I'm thinking it's something like "half-ass, slipshod, shoddy, slapdash". Am I on the right track?

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## bamboobanga

yeah you are right. some corrupted government officials or project directors sometimes (or rather, often) 偷工减料, they try to take the money into their own pocket, and use cheaper, substandard materials to intentionally build this half-assed project. In general, a 豆腐渣工程 looks great from outside, and then if an earthquake hits or something, who knows.


----------



## altuntun

豆腐渣工程 means low quality constructions


----------



## flying dophin

The original meaning of 豆腐渣 is *soybean curb residue* , 豆腐渣工程is the metopher meaning of jerry-built project,shobby construstion, ect.
another very very often used expression is 女人三十豆腐渣。which is not a good thing for ladies. oops!!!!


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hi flying dophin (海豚吧? 您拼起來好像脫落了一個字母)! Happy New Year and welcome to the forum. 我有點看不大懂您所舉出的句子。Does the 三十 in that phrase refer to 三十歲? 否則，指著什麼東西? 謝謝您的指教。


----------



## flying dophin

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hi flying dophin (海豚吧? 您拼起來好像脫落了一個字母)! Happy New Year and welcome to the forum. 我有點看不大懂您所舉出的句子。Does the 三十 in that phrase refer to 三十歲? 否則，指著什麼東西? 謝謝您的指教。


 
hi,yes  indeed. 三十refers to 三十岁。


----------



## xiaolijie

> 三十refers to 三十岁


Yes, it means when when a person reaches 30, they are at the best age in their life, neither too old nor too young.
(这是我个人的小理解 ).


----------



## Lamb67

xiaolijie said:


> Yes, it means when when a person reaches 30, they are at the best age in their life, neither too old nor too young.
> (这是我个人的小理解 ).


 

No, it means when a woman ,as in our case, reaches 30,they are too old.

男人四十一枝花,女人三十豆腐渣 is my recent google result.


----------



## Ghabi

The full version goes 女人三十一枝花，男人三十豆腐渣(or 爛茶渣 in Cantonese). As my profile indicates, I've just entered this undesirable phase of life.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Haha, 別自卑! You're merely growing wiser


----------



## xiaolijie

> The full version goes 女人三十一枝花，男人三十豆腐渣


男人就是不好了，不管什么岁数!


----------



## bamboobanga

男人不是越老越有魅力么  xD


----------



## viajero_canjeado

xiaolijie said:


> 男人就是不好了，不管什么岁数!



All too true, my cheeky friend. (I mean that as a compliment, of course.)


----------



## louis lou

Literally doufuzha means the waste or dregs produced in the process of making tofu. Of course it is mostly used figuratively, and indicates something that is sloppy, useless, etc.


----------

